# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  The "Stand with Rand" Money Bomb is underway! Tracking thread

## Bryan

Keep track of progress here. Post your donations!

Donate to Rand Paul NOW at: http://randpaul.com

After donating, promote the event to get other Rand Paul supporters to do the same.


All donations will be made at the official Rand Paul campaign site:
https://www.randpaul.com


Ticker is on official site: http://randpaul.com



The money bomb is currently over $24,000...



Video to Share

----------


## Inkblots

Well, now I feel silly for posting mine in the "official thread"

----------


## Brett85

It seems like the ticker doesn't update on its own like it did during Ron's money bombs.  You have to keep clicking Refresh.

----------


## Jeremy

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $250.00
Transaction date/time: 04/07/2015
Transaction ID: ch_15owdhJjFVh2yjdvNmWKuQcF

----------


## libertyplz

> It seems like the ticker doesn't update on its own like it did during Ron's money bombs.  You have to keep clicking Refresh.


Automatically updates for me. Tested on my laptop and Ipad. Using google chrome on laptop, and safari for my ipad.

Also, Rand seems to be accepting Bitcoin for donations. I'm not a bitcoin person but I know I've seen some wondering if Rand would accept Bitcoin.

----------


## jmdrake

> It seems like the ticker doesn't update on its own like it did during Ron's money bombs.  You have to keep clicking Refresh.


It autoupdates for me.  They put a lot into this website.  There's an endorsement page where you can record your own 30 second video.  Whoever thought of that is genius.

----------


## Jeremy

> Well, now I feel silly for posting mine in the "official thread"


Post it again in here!

----------


## CaptUSA

> It autoupdates for me.  They put a lot into this website.  There's an endorsement page where you can record your own 30 second video.  Whoever thought of that is genius.


Hell yeah!  Imagine collecting the cream of the crop of those and making a montage...  Brilliant.

Over 28K now.

----------


## Brett85

I just put in $100.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I'll never tell anyone what I donate but I'm going large, though.

----------


## Xenliad

"Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2044233." 

I was pleased to see that he's accepting Bitcoin; I'll have to use that next time.

----------


## CaptUSA

I'm waiting for the official announcement...  I expect that ticker to take off at that point!

Just crossed $40K, now.

----------


## Massachusetts

I am waiting for a bit later in the day. Might make a contribution right as he announces, and maybe another one tonight for the Liberty Karaoke event.

----------


## Warlord

We have lift off!

----------


## CaptUSA

> We have lift off!


Just barely.  At this pace, we'll just top $100K today.

I hope we're just warming up the engines and lift off happens after the official announcement.

----------


## pacodever

Not much, but I will be able to pile on this summer! 

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.16
Transaction date/time: 04/07/2015
Transaction ID: ch_15owxKJjFVh2yjdvLTOpbNpn

----------


## puppetmaster

I also bought yard signs.....I was order 57

----------


## libertyplz

> Just barely.  At this pace, we'll just top $100K today.
> 
> I hope we're just warming up the engines and lift off happens after the official announcement.


I wouldn't worry, it will take off, Rand hasn't even officially announced that the money bomb has went live yet, at least as far as I can tell. I see nothing about it on his twitter or Facebook. I'm assuming they will promote it heavily once the actual announcement happens

----------


## SilentBull

So far I've seen only CNN talk about Rand. Fox News seems to be ignoring him for now.

----------


## Warlord

> So far I've seen only CNN talk about Rand. Fox News seems to be ignoring him for now.



Fox will be forced to cover him soon :P

----------


## Xenliad

Fox had something earlier where it seemed pretty positive until they played a Darth Graham clip where he says Rand is left of Hillary but he would still pick him over her.

----------


## kbs021

> Fox will be forced to cover him soon :P


There might be less donations because everyone is buying from the store. Does this show up on ticker? It should because I am buying a shirt!

----------


## Jeremy

> Fox had something earlier where it seemed pretty positive until they played a Darth Graham clip where he says Rand is left of Hillary but he would still pick him over her.


How have we not beat him in a primary yet?

----------


## JohnGalt1225

Donated.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I'll never tell anyone what I donate but I'm going large, though.


I didn't know you liked Rand, Natural.  Well, good for you.

----------


## jbauer

> So far I've seen only CNN talk about Rand. Fox News seems to be ignoring him for now.


They led with Rand on the today show and he'll be a guest tomorrow.

----------


## staerker

Ticker was reset. Now at $1005.

edit: glitch

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

What a horrible color scheme. The numbers look like there's a tire mark going through them.
Not to be a downer, just sayin'

----------


## Jeremy

> What a horrible color scheme. The numbers look like there's a tire mark going through them.
> Not to be a downer, just sayin'


Looks fine to me.  Maybe you have a smudge on your monitor?

----------


## CaptUSA

> Ticker was reset. Now at $1005.
> 
> edit: glitch


Something must have happened for you.  I'm still seeing it.  Up over $53K.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Looks fine to me.  Maybe you have a smudge on your monitor?


both browsers I tried just have this ugly dark gradient over the numbers. Older browsers show the numbers in plain white

----------


## Tinnuhana

I'm seeing $51,736.52 at 10:53AM east coast time.

----------


## CaptUSA

$60K bump.

(Starting to move faster now!)

----------


## Xenliad

Well that escalated quickly. I just spent $88.66 in the store too.

----------


## Jeremy

I donated money, but after seeing that eye chart, I might have to pick some stuff up from the store too. 

That's how they get ya'.

----------


## simon1911

Goosebumps!

----------


## CaptUSA

$75K  I'm looking for a huge bump in the next hour or so...

----------


## CaptUSA

$87K.  $10K n 10 minutes.  Now we're starting to move.

----------


## Jeremy

> $87K.  $10K n 10 minutes.  Now we're starting to move.


Rand Paul Rising

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> $87K.  $10K n 10 minutes.  Now we're starting to move.


A lot of us won't donate until we get home from work.  Plus with all the press, the pace should continue to improve.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> A lot of us won't donate until we get home from work.  Plus with all the press, the pace should continue to improve.


The press? LOL The only thing the press is going to say is "Ted Cruz raised 1 million dollars today!" Then the next day "We're sorry to report a mistakeitwasactuallyrandpaulwhoraisedamilliondolla  rs here's Jim with the weather.

----------


## Massachusetts

Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2046625.

----------


## CaptUSA

There it is!!!  The first $100K in the bank!

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Just barely.  At this pace, we'll just top $100K today.
> 
> I hope we're just warming up the engines and lift off happens after the official announcement.


Just hit $100,000!

----------


## Cleaner44

My first donation of the season! This should be fun, in a different way than 2007 was.

----------


## Jeremy

Maybe it's my browser cache but it has been stuck on 88k for the last 45 minutes on mobile.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Maybe it's my browser cache but it has been stuck on 88k for the last 45 minutes on mobile.


Just hit 120k.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Just hit 120k.


Just hit 130k.  2,000k/minute right now.  Obviously this pace isn't sustainable, but we would be getting close to 2 million by midnight if it was maintained.

----------


## dntrpltt

Just donated. Ticker is now at $135K.

----------


## Bryan

Over $161k and moving fast...

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Massachusetts

187.5K at 1:36 PM EST

----------


## BUTSRSLY

o yummy day

----------


## libertariantexas

I'm nowhere near as happy about Rand running as I was about Ron, but I will make a small donation for now, in the hope that he is pretty libertarian, and not going to focus on the right wing authoritarianism so popular with Republicans.

----------


## Xenliad

> First of many to come...    He is not Dr Paul, but he has the genes and upbringing....
> 
> (...)
> 
> In Liberty,
> Dr. Rand Paul
> Rand Paul for President


Technically, he is Dr. Paul

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## libertariantexas

> Keep track of progress here. Post your donations!
> 
> Donate to Rand Paul NOW at: http://randpaul.com
> 
> After donating, promote the event to get other Rand Paul supporters to do the same.
> 
> 
> All donations will be made at the official Rand Paul campaign site:
> https://www.randpaul.com
> ...


Thanks for posting the PRESIDENTIAL campaign web site.

I used Google to try and find it, and got some lame site for Rand Paul's 2016 SENATE run.

He needs to get that damned thing up to date.  I'm probably not the only person looking to donate who saw "Rand Paul for SENATE 2016" and thought "WTF?"

----------


## Massachusetts

> Thanks for posting the PRESIDENTIAL campaign web site.
> 
> I used Google to try and find it, and got some lame site for Rand Paul's 2016 SENATE run.
> 
> He needs to get that damned thing up to date.  I'm probably not the only person looking to donate who saw "Rand Paul for SENATE 2016" and thought "WTF?"


To be fair, candidates really don't have a chance to promote their websites for President too far in advance, less they face FEC investigations. The campaign is working hard to make sure people know exactly where to go by building the brand.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

$200k!

----------


## Warlord

200k up... and onwards

----------


## Natural Citizen

Lights just went out at the State Department, White House, Capitol and many other places in Washington, DC, in a puzzling series of power outages. 

Heh. Irony...

RT America is linking to Money Bomb... http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5833323

----------


## specsaregood

/.

----------


## CaptUSA

$225K 

Looks like roughly $1000/minute now...  A little slower than I would like.  Hopefully, there will be the "after work" bump.

----------


## Massachusetts

> $225K 
> 
> Looks like roughly $1000/minute now...  A little slower than I would like.  Hopefully, there will be the "after work" bump.


I'm pretty sure there will be, and once the night is over, they will probably add in money from fundraisers I am sure that are being held in his name before and after the events, where the big donors will come in. And I am sure they will bump the numbers up as much as legally possible for tomorrow morning's press release.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## kbs021

> I just bought $75.00 worth of stuff at the official campaign store.  Does that count towards the money bomb or does it have to be straight donations?


I have same question. No matter what, you definitely gave a great campaign contribution that will help. I hope they add that at some point. The store is too good to pass up!

----------


## kbs021

I could see over 1000 people going to the store today. I have seen at least 3 news stories about the store alone!

----------


## Unknownuser

> I could see over 1000 people going to the store today. I have seen at least 3 news stories about the store alone!


I want the flip flops!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I just put in $100.


Yeah, so did I.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I just bought $75.00 worth of stuff at the official campaign store.  Does that count towards the money bomb or does it have to be straight donations?


IIRC, swag buys counted toward the total in previous moneybombs.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I want the flip flops!


They just talked about them on Fox last segment. Fairly decent discussion about Rand by George Will on Rand's economy talk but of course the usual from ole Charles K.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

$400,000!

----------


## kbs021

> IIRC, swag buys counted toward the total in previous moneybombs.


I just asked about this to the store team as well as the question of store buys getting counted toward that 5,400 dollar limit of contributions

----------


## EBounding

Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is XXXXXX9

----------


## AuH20

I wonder if Beck would be willing to send out a donation request to his email list like he did for Cruz? Doubtful I know, but then again.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> You think they will add store sales. I seriously think there are a ton of store sales.


I'm not sure if they are automatically added to the ticker, but they are 100% counted as donations.

The one downside is that the actual money the campaign gets is decreased by whatever it cost them to produce the item, but it still counts for the full amount against your donation limits.

----------


## Bryan

OK, I'm in.

----------


## sam1952

Originally Posted by sam1952  
Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 04/07/2015
Transaction ID: ch_15p115JjFVh2yxxxxxxxxxx

Anybody know why my transaction number is so long and different?



Your's looks like mine and I paid with the credit card (not paypal).

The other, shorter trans IDs, are from Paypal it appears.

Thanks Daviddee... In Liberty 

Ya know, today is such a special day. When I first found Ron Paul in 2007 I finally got it. Apathy... cured! 
But I sit here watching Billy O and it just makes me sad to see this crap all over again. Carl Rove earlier, what a douche. 
This time it's different, this time we can win. I truly believe that...

----------


## HVACTech

> I just bought $75.00 worth of stuff at the official campaign store.  Does that count towards the money bomb or does it have to be straight donations?


I could not resist the store either...mine was also about $75.

----------


## Xenliad

I think in 2011/2012 people figured out a way to have it automatically calculate how much more you can donate before you hit the limit. Does anyone remember what it was and know if it still works? It could come in handy if people are getting their totals confused with store purchases.

----------


## RabbitMan

Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 04/07/2015
Transaction ID: ch_15ozIFJjFVh2yjdvbmxMVhra

I figured we would hit about $500k today, and for a last minute spur of the moment money bomb with very little promotion, that is satisfying enough for me!

----------


## CaptUSA

Thank you for your $50.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is XXXXXXX.

So did I play my part?  $500K!!!


(Think I'll have to go back later for some goodies...)

----------


## CrissyNY

> I could not resist the store either...mine was also about $75.




ya me too... i got the rand paul blanket for my sister because she has a huge crush on him

but then i couldnt resist donating just now when it passed the 500k mark...  i weakly love seeing my name on the ticker...feels like im doing something

----------


## TNforPaul45

East coast is getting off work and checking their emails. Oh yeah

----------


## VictorB

Just as a comparison, Cruz raised $1 million in a little over 24 hours.  It took him ~3 days to raise $2 million, $500k of that coming from "large-money bundlers".  

Source: h ttp://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-politics/wp/2015/03/26/ted-cruz-raised-more-than-1-million-for-his-presidential-bid-in-first-day-says-his-campaign/

I think we can hit $2 million before Cruz did with some press from tonight and tomorrow.

----------


## erowe1

> I wonder if Beck would be willing to send out a donation request to his email list like he did for Cruz? Doubtful I know, but then again.


Why would he campaign for the opponent of the guy he's campaigning for?

----------


## RabbitMan

> Just as a comparison, Cruz raised $1 million in a little over 24 hours.  It took him ~3 days to raise $2 million, $500k of that coming from "large-money bundlers".  
> 
> Source: h ttp://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-politics/wp/2015/03/26/ted-cruz-raised-more-than-1-million-for-his-presidential-bid-in-first-day-says-his-campaign/
> 
> I think we can hit $2 million before Cruz did with some press from tonight and tomorrow.


Did Cruz have a moneybomb or did he just raise that money according to his staff?  I.e. Bundlers or little ol' folks like us?

Btw, west coasters are coming home! Go WA!

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Did Cruz have a moneybomb or did he just raise that money according to his staff?  I.e. Bundlers or little ol' folks like us?
> 
> Btw, west coasters are coming home! Go WA!


No official money bomb but there was a concentrated fundraising effort.

I was watching the ticker for awhile and almost all of the donations were come from the central time zone still which is a good sign.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

THANK YOU FOR YOUR DONATION
Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2064027.

----------


## Jeremy

> East coast is getting off work and checking their emails. Oh yeah


You mean west!

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> I'm not sure if they are automatically added to the ticker, but they are 100% counted as donations.
> 
> The one downside is that the actual money the campaign gets is decreased by whatever it cost them to produce the item, but it still counts for the full amount against your donation limits.


Trust me, that is more than made up for in the value of advertising the brand.  If we get ten thousand people buying and wearing Rand Paul hoodies, that's better than each of them just giving the $40.  That's free advertising, that... well, as Jimmy James would put it, money just can't buy...

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Dear Mr. IndianaPolitico

Thank you for your generous contribution to Rand Paul for President. Your contributions provide the fuel for a well coordinated, effective, and successful campaign. With your help, we can Stop the Washington Machine and Unleash the American Dream!

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $45.00
Transaction date/time: 04/08/2015
Transaction ID: ch_15p7ppJjFVh2yjdvKofzALhX

----------


## jurgs01

We need about 100K/hr to top one million by midnight PST. Need a boost!

----------


## limequat

I'm in.

Limequat, your donation is now completePayment by PayPal
Confirmation number: 4RL49761AW253554V.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I'm in, just added to the post-$500k push...

----------


## NY-Dano

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 04/07/2015
Transaction ID: ch_15p5pqJjFVh2yjdvDyBqVeY3

----------


## eleganz

> I think in 2011/2012 people figured out a way to have it automatically calculate how much more you can donate before you hit the limit. Does anyone remember what it was and know if it still works? It could come in handy if people are getting their totals confused with store purchases.


You don't have to worry about how much before maxing out, just keep donating and the campaign will give you back whatever the difference is if they can no longer accept your donations.

----------


## LibertyExtremist

$20.16 donation and $37.00 in the store.

----------


## CPUd

I don't have anything before 6PM, but here's what it looks like so far (based on the ticker):

----------


## Jeremy

Bought an eye chart from the store, so add another $20.16

----------


## bighairycaveman

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 04/08/2015
Transaction ID: ch_15p9jiJjFVh2yjdvFCTb2Au3

----------


## radiofriendly

I gave $20.16. Final push folks!!!

----------


## jurgs01

Looking like $650K in a 24-hour period, and probably $750K if you until midnight PST. Not overwhelming, but not bad. Hitting a million would have been more of a success.

----------


## CPUd

They are doing some kind of regular update on the hour, possibly adding in the bitcoin or money from the store.  It's a bit easier to see looking at the plot of total donors.

----------


## Okaloosa

Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2066823

----------


## Tinnuhana

11:58pm east coast $631,432.92
 Donation amount: $500.00 
 Transaction date/time: 04/08/2015 
 Transaction ID: 7YH542336G669451V

----------


## afwjam

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.16
Transaction date/time: 04/08/2015
Transaction ID: 1J502023WT518****

----------


## Crashland

The money is growing at a pretty decent steady pace, but overall this is kind of a weak showing IMO. In the entire country, if 2000 people were to donate $500 then that would already be $1million and as of the time of this post we haven't even broken $650k...

----------


## AuH20

> The money is growing at a pretty decent steady pace, but overall this is kind of a weak showing IMO. In the entire country, if 2000 people were to donate $500 then that would already be $1million and as of the time of this post we haven't even broken $650k...


I wonder how negatively the hurried Cruz announcement as well as the whole 'No One But Ron Paul' fixation has hurt Rand's fundraising efforts?

----------


## specsaregood

> The money is growing at a pretty decent steady pace, but overall this is kind of a weak showing IMO. In the entire country, if 2000 people were to donate $500 then that would already be $1million and as of the time of this post we haven't even broken $650k...


lol.  Its a darn good showing.   You people set yourself up for disappointment with unrealistic expectations.   Most people in this country aren't even paying attention to presidential politics, there hasn't been a debate, etc.  The only people paying attention are the hardcore nuts like us.

----------


## jurgs01

24-hour total (based on 0000-2359 EST) was $640K. Less than expected for announcement day.

Media coverage was extremely favorable as compared to his father. This was as good as could be expected.

Campaign organization, skill, and strength is far beyond what his father had.

Overall, a B grade for announcement day. Money bomb was really the only factor that dragged down the grade.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> The money is growing at a pretty decent steady pace, but overall this is kind of a weak showing IMO. In the entire country, if 2000 people were to donate $500


Oh, you make it sound so easy, like there's 2000 people who just have $500 to just randomly throw towards a presidential campaign that aren't rich bigwigs.

----------


## libertyplz

When did the ticker actually go up? From looking at this article Rand only had just under $24k by 9am, so I don't think the ticker could have been up for that long before then. 

Either way I'd say they are respectable numbers, not as much as I personally was hoping but it's not a disaster by any means. I'm sure he will continue raising decent amounts throughout the week

----------


## AuH20

How is Ted Cruz with no website or gear outraising us (he raised 2 million in 3 days)? I think he may have drank some of our milkshake.

----------


## Crashland

> When did the ticker actually go up? From looking at this article Rand only had just under $24k by 9am, so I don't think the ticker could have been up for that long before then. 
> 
> Either way I'd say they are respectable numbers, not as much as I personally was hoping but it's not a disaster by any means. I'm sure he will continue raising decent amounts throughout the week


Yeah with major events every day all week the money will keep coming in

----------


## afwjam

Don't stop guys lets keep this train going all week long! I will donate another 20.16 if someone matches me....

kinda like the old times

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Don't stop guys lets keep this train going all week long! I will donate another 20.16 if someone matches me....
> 
> kinda like the old times


Got you covered.

Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2068191.

----------


## afwjam

> Got you covered.
> 
> Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2068191.



Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.16
Transaction date/time: 04/08/2015
Transaction ID: 3NE58165LX794****

----------


## andy2044

My father and his girlfriend (a Clinton Republican and a Clinton Democrat just turned independent) asked me for 2 Rand yard signs (1 each and it is personally a major victory) and got a pol shirt for myself. Hopefully these transactions count towards the money bomb. I remember they did for Ron's campaign when I bought stuff.

----------


## Tinnuhana

How come we can donate through PayPal for the money bomb but can't in the store?

----------


## lakerssuck92

I wasn't going to donate to Rand because I wasn't sure about how solid he was on foreign policy but after seeing that disgusting ad the Neocons threw at him today I'll gladly throw some money down for Rand. 

Donation amount: $10.00
Transaction date/time: 04/08/2015
Transaction ID: ch_15pCFBJjFVh2yjdvPGs*****

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

> 24-hour total (based on 0000-2359 EST) was $640K. Less than expected for announcement day.
> 
> Media coverage was extremely favorable as compared to his father. This was as good as could be expected.


The overriding purpose of the money bombs in 2008 was to *force* the media to cover the Ron Paul campaign.  They were ignoring him as much as possible, but couldn't ignore the number-one fundraiser.  There isn't as pressing a need for everyone to donate on the same day (or at all, really) for the Rand 2016 campaign.  The media coverage is there.  Also, everyone is eight years poorer.  Thanks, Obama!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Anyone have numbers on how many individual donations were received?

----------


## fr33

I ordered $103 in merch. Hopefully they are adding those sales to the ticker.

----------


## EBounding

> How is Ted Cruz with no website or gear outraising us (he raised 2 million in 3 days)? I think he may have drank some of our milkshake.


I've been thinking the same thing.  It'll be interesting to see who are Cruz's donors.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> How long is he going to keep the ticker up?


They should run the Money Bomb all the way up until nomination time. Heh...

----------


## CaptUSA

> How is Ted Cruz with no website or gear outraising us (he raised 2 million in 3 days)? I think he may have drank some of our milkshake.


Ted Cruz included ALL donations - not just online donations.  There's a big difference.  I'm sure when you count the number of individual donations, Rand is far ahead.  Still, I was hoping for $750K by last night.  We hit that this morning, and should be over $1 million by the end of the day.

When they go to report numbers at the end of the cycle, I'm sure Rand will be above Cruz.  (Understand that Cruz is being backed some powerful people that see him as a part of the solution to defeat Rand.  My hope is that this becomes the backfire of all backfires in that Cruz's "real" support eventually transfers over to Rand.)  Rand is going to have some large donations that are not included in this ticker.

----------


## Jeremy

The rate of donations right now seems to be the same as it was yesterday at this time, which is surprising.  I wonder how long that will last.

----------


## kbs021

Guys this is a completely different animal than when Ron ran. Sure the money bomb wasn't as big as we wanted. I am still trying to figure out if store sales have been added. The store is a HUGE hit! So many people are saying they are going to the store. Ron did not have half the store that Rand has.  And yes the donations are still coming in really rapidly for the second day. Rand should get some serious money from larger donors, more than Ron could. Don't forget that we are probably the most likely to get the Koch brothers in our corner which would be huge. Rand has Super Pacs in his corner too.

----------


## adelina

Just crossed 795k.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

I believe that to boost the totals of some of Ron's '12 moneybombs, they added offline donations to the moneybomb total. On Rand's facebook page they specifically pointed out that this total is only from online donations.

----------


## philipped

> Guys this is a completely different animal than when Ron ran. Sure the money bomb wasn't as big as we wanted. I am still trying to figure out if store sales have been added. The store is a HUGE hit! So many people are saying they are going to the store. Ron did not have half the store that Rand has.  And yes the donations are still coming in really rapidly for the second day. Rand should get some serious money from larger donors, more than Ron could. Don't forget that we are probably the most likely to get the Koch brothers in our corner which would be huge. Rand has Super Pacs in his corner too.


Human Action Super PAC x Koch Brothers = Online activist database, advertisements in expensive states & funding towards an Andrew Napolitano senate campaign?

----------


## adelina

Moving at a really fast pace for a second day. 801k now.

----------


## philipped

800k lets go!

----------


## Jeremy

Can we get to a million before 5PM?  

I guess this is the nature of this moneybomb.  Seemed slower on the first day, but it's still going and going.  Possibly due to last minute planning or different types of supporters?

----------


## kbs021

814k we are off and running again! Lets get to 1 million now!

----------


## adelina

825k. Looking very good.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

The site now has a splash screen pushing a 1 million dollar goal. 

Well, lets get going!

----------


## Trigonx

A bit late but here ya go Rand!





> Thank you for your donation
> 
> Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 20xxxxx

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Can we get to a million before 5PM?  
> 
> I guess this is the nature of this moneybomb.  Seemed slower on the first day, but it's still going and going.  Possibly due to last minute planning or different types of supporters?


Looks like the current pace is about $700/min conservatively estimating.  If that is maintained 3:40 est would be the expected point to cross the 1 million threshold.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Patrick Henry

Amount you have sent:	$20.16 USD
Your total charge:	$20.16 USD
Rand Paul for President will receive:	$20.16 USD
Sent on:	April 7, 2015

----------


## Jeremy

900k

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> 900k


Can someone donate 100k real quick?

----------


## Jeremy

> Can someone donate 100k real quick?


What do the dice say

----------


## CPUd

This one is kinda interesting.  If a person giving multiple donations can be counted multiple times in "total_donors", this plot is equal to the derivative of total_amount wrt time:

----------


## Jeremy

Are you going to be the successor to ronpaulgraphs.com?

----------


## afwjam

I loved Ron Paul graphs.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Kind of a weak showing compared to Ron but I think it's just a testament to how established Rand already is. The Grassroots may not be as vocal or charitable this time around but that may ultimately be OK as long as they vote for him in the end.

----------


## Jeremy

> Kind of a weak showing compared to Ron but I think it's just a testament to how established Rand already is. The Grassroots may not be as vocal or charitable this time around but that may ultimately be OK as long as they vote for him in the end.


Ron's Black This Out Moneybomb (which was the biggest during the second campaign I think), raised 2.6 million in 3 days and occurred just a few months before the first primaries.

----------


## Unknownuser

> Kind of a weak showing compared to Ron but I think it's just a testament to how established Rand already is. The Grassroots may not be as vocal or charitable this time around but that may ultimately be OK as long as they vote for him in the end.


He needs the money. You can't be a serious contender if you can't raise money. That being said. Online fundraising only shows the support of the little people. The big money comes from other sources. I'm not sure it matters all too much how much he actually raises online...what matters is how many little people donate...if you are counting votes. But who's counting?

I don't think Rand would have considered a run if he didn't secure some serious big donors.

----------


## specsaregood

/.

----------


## specsaregood

/.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> He needs the money. You can't be a serious contender if you can't raise money. That being said. Online fundraising only shows the support of the little people. The big money comes from other sources. I'm not sure it matters all too much how much he actually raises online...what matters is how many little people donate...if you are counting votes. But who's counting?
> 
> I don't think Rand would have considered a run if he didn't secure some serious big donors.


Precisely. Grassroots money is good, money from bigwigs, kingmakers, and those with name recognition is better.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

If you did create a Rand Paul graphs site, that would be awesome. 

On another note, does anyone have an actual list of all previous bombs from 08 and 12 that we could compare this to?

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Ron's Black This Out Moneybomb (which was the biggest during the second campaign I think), raised 2.6 million in 3 days and occurred just a few months before the first primaries.


Why compare to the 2nd campaign? This is Rand's first... 

Ron took home 4 million in November of 2007 and then another 6 million a month later. I know we're 7-8 months behind that point but we're basically going to match what Ted Cruz got a few weeks back. Rand's campaign will be driven by big donors... I think they should use the moneybomb model very sparingly this time around so the total amounts are bigger.

----------


## jllundqu

$960,000  getting closer.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Why compare to the 2nd campaign? This is Rand's first... 
> 
> Ron took home 4 million in November of 2007 and then another 6 million a month later. I know we're 7-8 months behind that point but we're basically going to match what Ted Cruz got a few weeks back. Rand's campaign will be driven by big donors... I think they should use the moneybomb model very sparingly this time around so the total amounts are bigger.


I personally would compare these moneybombs to Ron's second run. The mood of the campaigns are more aligned then the 08 campaign I think. The 08 pushes were simply unmatched, and I don't think anyone else could reach their heights again.

----------


## reduen

He certainly is not Ron but he is our best hope for sure... 

Thank you for your donation

Thank you for your $50.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is

----------


## Jeremy

> Why compare to the 2nd campaign? This is Rand's first... 
> 
> Ron took home 4 million in November of 2007 and then another 6 million a month later. I know we're 7-8 months behind that point but we're basically going to match what Ted Cruz got a few weeks back. Rand's campaign will be driven by big donors... I think they should use the moneybomb model very sparingly this time around so the total amounts are bigger.


I don't see how it being Rand's first has anything to do with what year we compare it to.

----------


## reduen

The video process after you donate is not currently working if anyone who can fix it is watching here...

----------


## IndianaPolitico

970,000!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Sweet, another 6 figures since I chipped in

----------


## IndianaPolitico

980,000!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

"total_donors":"15202","total_amount":"979184.  63"

----------


## DonovanJames

47 minutes until bitcoins clear! I want to be a part of the _climb_ to 1,000,000!

----------


## adelina

990k!

----------


## whoisjohngalt

ONE MILLION!!!!!

----------


## Jeremy

It's funny to see donations from Rand's hometown of Bowling Green.  They must be loving this.

Just about 1 mil now.

----------


## Jeremy

> ONE MILLION!!!!!


We're not falling for your tricks, we know he's still like $600 away, you just wanted to say it first!

edit: And there it is.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

Oh $#@!, it broke the ticker.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> We're not falling for your tricks, we know he's still like $600 away, you just wanted to say it first!
> 
> edit: And there it is.


You can't prove anything.




> Looks like the current pace is about $700/min conservatively estimating. If that is maintained 3:40 est would be the expected point to cross the 1 million threshold.


 My estimate turned out to be pretty solid; you can't take that away from me.

----------


## KCIndy

In for $25 - in Bitcoin!   




> Thank you for your $25.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2081701.



I'm glad to see Rand is taking BTC for donations.  Is he the first presidential contender to do so?  Anyone know?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> My estimate turned out to be pretty solid; you can't take that away from me.


That was a solid estimate. Now....How much would it add up to if they let the same money bomb run all the way up until nomination.

----------


## philipped

> In for $25 - in Bitcoin!   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see Rand is taking BTC for donations.  Is he the first presidential contender to do so?  Anyone know?


Yes he is. We on our way to the first debate like...

----------


## Jeremy

> My estimate turned out to be pretty solid; you can't take that away from me.


It was 8 minutes too early.

----------


## EBounding



----------


## kbs021

> 2 shirts and a pack of koozies.  If they had buttons I'd buy some buttons too.


They now have buttons! They are adding new things daily on the store so keep checking! And we are climbing to 1.5! Continue to promote the bomb as the state tours roar on! Day 2 has been just as good as day 1 guys! That is really awesome! The numbers are all online donations! Still not sure if this is even counting store sales!

----------


## francisco

> Are we all tapped out?  I'll give $20.16 if two people will match.


I'll match.

----------


## francisco

> *They now have buttons!* They are adding new things daily on the store so keep checking! And we are climbing to 1.5! Continue to promote the bomb as the state tours roar on! Day 2 has been just as good as day 1 guys! That is really awesome! The numbers are all online donations! Still not sure if this is even counting store sales!


Thanks for mentioning that! They weren't there yesterday and I wouldn't have checked again without your mention. 

If they do add stuff daily, that would be an incentive for people to check back often. 

If anyone from official campaign is reading (and I sure hope that is the case, it would definitely be smart to keep in tune with the grassroots):

I'd like to see a wider selection of signs, including:

BIGGER signs (I had some  about *2 foot by 4 foot* signs from 2008, that I recycled in 2012) signs this size are great at sign waves and rallies

Window signs that don't need to be strong or weather proof, and therefore can be cheaper

BULK DISCOUNTS!!! let's encourage people to jumpstart their own local efforts

----------


## kbs021

> Thanks for mentioning that! They weren't there yesterday and I wouldn't have checked again without your mention. 
> 
> If they do add stuff daily, that would be an incentive for people to check back often. 
> 
> If anyone from official campaign is reading (and I sure hope that is the case, it would definitely be smart to keep in tune with the grassroots):
> 
> I'd like to see a wider selection of signs, including:
> 
> BIGGER signs (I had some  about *2 foot by 4 foot* signs from 2008, that I recycled in 2012) signs this size are great at sign waves and rallies
> ...


I sent the store team an email requesting things as well. They have been helpful and nice. Send them your ideas as you come up with things. I am expecting to see stickers soon too!

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> I'll match.


Can we get one more person?

----------


## TheSecretBillionaire

> Are we all tapped out?  I'll give $20.16 if two people will match.


I'm number 2.
Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2087961. 

*If 10 people reply to this post with their $100 donation by friday, I will donate another $150.*

----------


## Okaloosa

I decided to make a store purchase to go with my donation from last night.  Spent $179.50 but got some signs in bulk to get out to others.

Thank you for your purchase!
Your order # is: 100002158.

----------


## Suzu

Is anyone else having trouble getting the bitcoin payment interface to work?

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> I'm number 2.
> Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2087961. 
> 
> *If 10 people reply to this post with their $100 donation by friday, I will donate another $150.*


Thank you for your $20.16 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 20xxxxx.

----------


## francisco

> Are we all tapped out?  I'll give $20.16 if two people will match.





> I'll match.





> I'm number 2.
> Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2087961. 
> 
> *If 10 people reply to this post with their $100 donation by friday, I will donate another $150.*



Thank you for your $20.16 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2088565.

Now I have to go back and buy some signs.

Maybe I missed it, but after someone makes a straight donation, there should be a prompt to solicit an additional merchandise purchase.

----------


## dannno

> Is anyone else having trouble getting the bitcoin payment interface to work?


Not yesterday - there was a thread on it and everybody's was working fine then.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...t-randpaul-com

----------


## Suzu

When I click the button to pay with BTC, a blank page comes up. 

So I copied the temporary wallet address and sent the donation to it. Hope it works.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

1.2 Million!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Donated... I meant to yesterday but just had too many distractions...

----------


## whoisjohngalt

We hit 1.2 million!  But the bad news is that donations have slowed to a trickle.  I imagine they will take the ticker down soon if the pace doesn't pick up.

----------


## KCIndy

> We hit 1.2 million!  But the bad news is that donations have slowed to a trickle.  I imagine they will take the ticker down soon if the pace doesn't pick up.



Let's see if we can shake it up a bit, then.

I just got a Bitcoin refund, so I have some BTC to play with!  Here's the deal:

*If anyone makes a Bitcoin donation, I will DOUBLE match it up to my limit of $110 worth of Bitcoin* (0.4468 BTC as I write this)  In other words, your $10 in BTC will get a $20 BTC match from me, etc.  

If someone wants to make a donation in Bitcoin but doesn't know how to "get into" Bitcoin, post here or PM me and I'll explain it, or post a note in the cybercurrency subforum and one of the many Bitcoin Elves there will take care of you.

----------


## Jeremy

> We hit 1.2 million!  But the bad news is that donations have slowed to a trickle.  I imagine they will take the ticker down soon if the pace doesn't pick up.


They seemed to have slowed right after 1 million was reached.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

3 hours to add only 50k.  Ouch.  I think the best case we can hope for is 1.5 mil by midnight but that's really pushing it.

----------


## CPUd

Is he on any shows tonight?

----------


## KCIndy

Matching offer bump:





> Let's see if we can shake it up a bit, then.
> 
> I just got a Bitcoin refund, so I have some BTC to play with!  Here's the deal:
> 
> *If anyone makes a Bitcoin donation, I will DOUBLE match it up to my limit of $110 worth of Bitcoin* (0.4468 BTC as I write this)  In other words, your $10 in BTC will get a $20 BTC match from me, etc.  
> 
> If someone wants to make a donation in Bitcoin but doesn't know how to "get into" Bitcoin, post here or PM me and I'll explain it, or post a note in the cybercurrency subforum and one of the many Bitcoin Elves there will take care of you.



How 'bout it, you Bitcoiners and Bitcoiner wannabes?

----------


## libertyplz

> Is he on any shows tonight?


Not sure, found this pic but not sure if it's with a local affiliate or what

----------


## francisco

> Over 1.5 Million!


I am in severe withdrawal from not having Graphs.

Muh Graphs!

----------


## sharkcity

it'll update if it's late and you refresh -too many donors during day - lets heat up

----------


## sharkcity

graphs are cool -Trevor you listening

----------


## ssunlimited

Is $1.5 million in about 48 hours truly good? I heard Cruz raised $2 million in the same amount of time.

----------


## _pauladin_

I'm a bit late to this, but I saw Ron Paul's request for donations on Facebook and put in $100. It felt good doing it on Hillary's announcement day. It's almost getting close to the $2 million mark now. 

#LibertyNotHillary

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 04/13/2015
Transaction ID: ch_15quzeJjFVh2yjdvqvytur1M

----------


## IndianaPolitico

1.73 Million!

----------


## CPUd

> Is $1.5 million in about 48 hours truly good? I heard Cruz raised $2 million in the same amount of time.


Yes it is truly good.  You now have permission to be excited.

----------


## kbs021

1.74! Money bomb is still breathing. This is most likely due to the LibertynotHillary campaign which is working

----------


## Unknownuser

Anyone hear that Hillary wants to raise a billion dollars? Lol! It reminds me of Dr. Evil!

http://youtu.be/LCZMhs_xpjc

----------


## kbs021

1.75! 1 3/4 way to 2 million!

----------


## ssunlimited

> 1.75! 1 3/4 way to 2 million!


That's actually 87.5% to $2 million.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

We are SO close to our goal, we must do a final promotion push to make sure we get to 2 million.

Share, Tweet, do what you have to do to get the word out!

----------


## Spikender

> That's actually 87.5% to $2 million.


Or 7/8 to 2 million if you were Canadian.

----------


## kbs021

1.79! Can we get to 2 mill today???

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> 1.79! Can we get to 2 mill today???


Extremely unlikely.  By Wednesday would be a reasonable goal.

----------


## kbs021

1.8!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

If you run any "State for Rand Paul" pages, some of us are attempting to do a concentrated push today to promote the final Moneybomb goal.

----------


## kbs021

Whoa! 1.82! I think we could get it today if we push! I am telling you, the libertynothillary is raising money. No! 1.829! It's going up! Can't even type

----------


## kbs021

1.834!

----------


## kbs021

Dang!!!! 1.847!!! Guys what is going on?!?! Store sales being added?!?!

----------


## kbs021

1.853!!!! GUYS COME ON!!!! WE CAN GET 2 MILL!!!! This ticker is going crazy

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> 1.853!!!! GUYS COME ON!!!! WE CAN GET 2 MILL!!!! This ticker is going crazy


Lol, you don't need to post every couple of thousand.  But I also wonder what has caused this explosion in donations all of the sudden

----------


## phill4paul

> Lol, you don't need to post every couple of thousand.  But I also wonder what has caused this explosion in donations all of the sudden


  I'd guess "Liberty not Hillary."

----------


## adelina

1.87m. We'll definitely surpass 1.9m by tonight.

----------


## jurgs01

> 1.87m. We'll definitely surpass 1.9m by tonight.


My guess is he will need $100 million to be competitive in the primary and another billion to be competitive in the general. That's going to be the hardest part of this process for him.

----------


## adelina

> My guess is he will need $100 million to be competitive in the primary and another billion to be competitive in the general. That's going to be the hardest part of this process for him.


He needs to win either Iowa or New Hampshire. Money will flow much more rapidly after that. 
If he wins the nomination, there won't be any problems raising a billion for the general.

----------


## RickyJ

> He needs to win either Iowa or New Hampshire. Money will flow much more rapidly after that. 
> *If he wins the nomination, there won't be any problems raising a billion for the general.*


I don't know about that. A billion dollars is a lot of money and without big corporations donating a lot it won't be easy to get even with the Republican nomination won.

----------


## adelina

> I don't know about that. A billion dollars is a lot of money and without big corporations donating a lot it won't be easy to get even with the Republican nomination won.


He will have the backing of the wealthy donors/billionaires if he gets the nomination.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> He needs to win either Iowa or New Hampshire. Money will flow much more rapidly after that. 
> If he wins the nomination, there won't be any problems raising a billion for the general.


Yea, I agree. Without getting into specific figures, I'm not worried about fundraising for the general at all. 

As for the primary....

Some candidates use money to get primary wins, others use primary wins to get money. 

Rand is the latter sort. 

Money between now and, say, Nevada is crucial. 

He needs enough money to be competitive in the early states. When he wins those, then money won't be a problem anymore. 

So, to convert that into practical advice - *if you're planning to give Rand money, do it sooner rather than later*.

----------


## kbs021

1.88! Kinda slowing down now keep it up.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

If corporations and companies saw Paul as a credible challenger, I'm guessing they'd already be donating to him and that the majority of his donations not just come from individual donors- though I don't know if that's the case. You can't always run _just_ on grassroots money when your competitors have huge financial bakers and corporations willing to put in large figures for campaigns.

----------


## Jeremy

> If corporations and companies saw Paul as a credible challenger, I'm guessing they'd already be donating to him and that the majority of his donations not just come from individual donors- though I don't know if that's the case. You can't always run _just_ on grassroots money when your competitors have huge financial bakers and corporations willing to put in large figures for campaigns.


The large figures go to PACs.  We only know about what the campaign is raising at the moment.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Hell, then Paul may need to start having some of those expensive-as-hell dinners to rake in some cash.

----------


## philipped

> If corporations and companies saw Paul as a credible challenger, I'm guessing they'd already be donating to him and that the majority of his donations not just come from individual donors- though I don't know if that's the case. You can't always run _just_ on grassroots money when your competitors have huge financial bakers and corporations willing to put in large figures for campaigns.






> The large figures go to PACs.  We only know about what the campaign is raising at the moment.



Shoutout to one of the he who must not be named people of these forums LOL - http://www.nationaljournal.com/2016-...r-pac-20150406

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Hell, then Paul may need to start having some of those expensive-as-hell dinners to rake in some cash.


I believe he has been doing some, however I hope he continues to do more.

The one good thing I have been noticing, is that the moneybomb is almost in its own separate fundraising 'world' both in numbers and promotion. The store purchases aren't being added in and the campaign has specifically said that the total on the ticker is exclusively online. So who knows how much he has brought in via call centers, regular fundraisers and mailed in checks.

----------


## specsaregood

> If corporations and companies saw Paul as a credible challenger, I'm guessing they'd already be donating to him and that the majority of his donations not just come from individual donors- though I don't know if that's the case. You can't always run _just_ on grassroots money when your competitors have huge financial bakers and corporations willing to put in large figures for campaigns.


I'm going to pull an angelatc here and point out just for the hell of it that corporations and companies can not donate to campaigns.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

1.9 million!  100k to go.  I guess I can donate a little bit more.

----------


## hells_unicorn

I've given $50 so far, and I don't get paid again for a little while so this will probably be it for me for this particular money bomb. Considering how early things are and the fact that these are only online numbers, Rand appears to be in pretty good shape. It's a shame I don't have as much money as I did when Ron Paul ran, otherwise I'd be able to give more sooner. 7 years of Obama has cut into my business, and I probably wouldn't be donating as much as I have had gas prices not dropped over the past few months.

----------


## KCIndy

> If you run any "State for Rand Paul" pages, some of us are attempting to do a concentrated push today to promote the final Moneybomb goal.


Are you doing something with Indiana?  If so - great!  What's the link?

----------


## KCIndy

double post

----------


## kbs021

1.92 guys! We can get this done!!!!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Are you doing something with Indiana?  If so - great!  What's the link?


I've been pushing out the donation link as much as I can.

https://www.facebook.com/indianaforrandpaul

----------


## kbs021

1.93! Not sure we are making 2 mill tonight but we have had a pretty good day. Almost 200k today which is good.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I think only 30 thousand smackers contributed today. Or something like that.

----------


## francisco

We are now 15 hours away from the full 1-week mark from Rand's announcement.

Getting to that round, magic number of $2 million is important. It will be noted in the media and result in additional enthusiasm & credibility for the campaign.

*I'll do my part to help. I'll donate an additional $20.16, if 2 others match me and post here.*

----------


## kbs021

Last night we had about 1.75 million. Today we have almost 1.95

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> We are now 15 hours away from the full 1-week mark from Rand's announcement.
> 
> Getting to that round, magic number of $2 million is important. It will be noted in the media and result in additional enthusiasm & credibility for the campaign.
> 
> *I'll do my part to help. I'll donate an additional $20.16, if 2 others match me and post here.*


*Thank you for your donation*

  Thank you for your $20.16 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is XXXXXXX.




P.S. I'll have you know this is cutting into my booze budget!

----------


## mad cow

> Yea, I agree. Without getting into specific figures, I'm not worried about fundraising for the general at all. 
> 
> As for the primary....
> 
> Some candidates use money to get primary wins, others use primary wins to get money. 
> 
> Rand is the latter sort. 
> 
> Money between now and, say, Nevada is crucial. 
> ...


Plus rep.




> RAND logo
> 
> 
> Thank you for your donation
> 
> Thank you for your generous contribution to Rand Paul for President. Your contributions provide the fuel for a well coordinated, effective, and successful campaign. With your help, we can Stop the Washington Machine and Unleash the American Dream!
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $500.00
> ...


This brings my total donations since last Tuesday to $1,700.
I am still saving $1,000 for possible future strategic money bombs but what r3.0 says is true,a dollar now might be worth more than ten dollars six months from now.

I can afford this with very minor pain at 63 years old after a career of manual labor and with an eighth grade education.

I realize that most of you are much younger and don't have that sort of disposable income,there were many,many times when I was 16 to 26 when I couldn't come up with $1.70 extra that I didn't need for food.

However,seventeen bucks ($17.76? ) should be in reach of most of you and it would go a long way toward preserving some semblance of free-market capitalism if we can get Rand Paul elected President in 2016.

2 million in six days would be sweet.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Tell you what..

Francisco says one more person donates $20.16 and he'll match it; I'll do the same. 

So, next person to donate $20.16 gets his effort leveraged three-fold.

EDIT: we're at $1.938M, $62k short of the goal.

----------


## francisco

> Tell you what..
> 
> Francisco says one more person donates $20.16 and he'll match it; I'll do the same. 
> 
> So, next person to donate $20.16 gets his effort leveraged three-fold.
> 
> EDIT: we're at $1.938M, $62k short of the goal.


*..."You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to R3volution 3.0 again"*

Okay you guys, R3v3 has thrown down the gauntlet...I need someone to give him the +rep he deserves, and someone (maybe the same person??) to be the second donor of just $20.16   That's a great incentive, because your contribution will be effectively TRIPLED!!

I've got my credit card in hand waiting to contribute...

----------


## kbs021

1.94! Doing great guys! We are hitting 2 Mill tomorrow. See you then.

----------


## ssunlimited

$1.95 million now! Its 11:24 PM here.

----------


## pacodever

> Tell you what..
> 
> Francisco says one more person donates $20.16 and he'll match it; I'll do the same. 
> 
> So, next person to donate $20.16 gets his effort leveraged three-fold.
> 
> EDIT: we're at $1.938M, $62k short of the goal.


Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.16
Transaction date/time: 04/14/2015
Transaction ID: ch_15rL57JjFVh2yjdvn2MqTs7D

----------


## r3volution 3.0

_"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to pacodever again"_




> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $20.16
> Transaction date/time: 04/14/2015
> Transaction ID: ch_15rL57JjFVh2yjdvn2MqTs7D


*

Thank you for your donation*

  Thank you for your $20.16 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is XXXXXXX.

----------


## eleganz

My personal theory is that they're keeping the ticker low and will announce an even bigger amount raised sometime in the near future.

Rand definitely needs some shockers, something to get the media to stop asking about the reporter bashing.

----------


## Jeremy

> My personal theory is that they're keeping the ticker low and will announce an even bigger amount raised sometime in the near future.
> 
> Rand definitely needs some shockers, something to get the media to stop asking about the reporter bashing.


2 million isn't low.  It's ahead of Ron in 2011, that's for sure.

Edit: And in 2007, but the campaign probably had no money for months then.

----------


## garyallen59

> My personal theory is that they're keeping the ticker low and will announce an even bigger amount raised sometime in the near future.


I believe this may be the case as well.

----------


## francisco

> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $20.16
> Transaction date/time: 04/14/2015
> Transaction ID: ch_15rL57JjFVh2yjdvn2MqTs7D


Thank you for your $20.16 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 211XXXX.

We did it!! Thanks, R3v3 and Pacodever!

----------


## CPUd



----------


## francisco

> 


Muh Graphs are back!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

^^^

Now....

If that just kept going...kept _right on_ going...till the Iowa caucuses, how much money would we raise?

#muh graph extrapolators

----------


## Uriah

> ^^^
> 
> Now....
> 
> If that just kept going...kept _right on_ going...till the Iowa caucuses, how much money would we raise?
> 
> #muh graph extrapolators


If you assume $2,000,000 per week. And 40 weeks until the Iowa caucus then that'll be $80,000,000 by February. Although, there are other considerations such as many people will max out the amount they can give, some peeps won't give more than they already have, and anything could increase or decrease the rate of $ raised.

As for those that will or have maxed out there are super PACs. Do any of the funds raised include offline donations?

----------


## CPUd

Tough to predict, it's not going to be linear, maybe logarithmic.  

Something happened yesterday, avg donation is higher than it has been in a few days:

----------


## whoisjohngalt

Let's keep this train rolling:

Thank you for your $20.16 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 21200xx

----------


## Trigonx

> Let's keep this train rolling:
> 
> Thank you for your $20.16 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 21200xx


I'm with ya


Thank you for your donation

Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2120xxx

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> I'm with ya
> 
> 
> Thank you for your donation
> 
> Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2120xxx


I'll donate again if I can get 1,500 people to match. That would get us to 2 mil!

----------


## kbs021

1.97! 30k left people!

----------


## kbs021

1.98! 20k left

----------


## kbs021

> 1.98! 20k left


8 k left!!!!

----------


## CPUd



----------


## hells_unicorn

Woo hoo!!! Just hit the big 2 million.

----------


## kbs021

> 


2MILLION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jurgs01

2.5 million by April 19th, 3 million by April 26th. Let's make it happen!

----------


## ssunlimited

> 2.5 million by April 19th, 3 million by April 26th. Let's make it happen!


I don't think this gonna last and that will happen. I think they're gonna close this fund-raiser soon.

----------


## kbs021

For what its worth, 2.01 million! Great job everyone! It's kinda cool to see us still raising money after hitting 1 million and now after 2 million. I feel that Rand is still reaching new people and they may be raising 10k or more a day after this money bomb. Ron's money bomb were explosive and so far this one has been a steady climb which I am totally fine with. We have an amazing store and the capacity to raise money online perhaps more than any other candidate. Keep it up and hopefully it won't be too many months until the next Money Bomb.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> I don't think this gonna last and that will happen. I think they're gonna close this fund-raiser soon.


i see absolutely no reason to close it.  Ever.  

The media respects money, and they respect visuals.  And this is a no BS way of demonstrating just how serious a force we are...

----------


## jurgs01

> i see absolutely no reason to close it.  Ever.  
> 
> The media respects money, and they respect visuals.  And this is a no BS way of demonstrating just how serious a force we are...


They should have a money bomb with a goal to start every quarter, then keep the ticker open until the end of the quarter.

----------


## pacodever

> They should have a money bomb with a goal to start every quarter, then keep the ticker open until the end of the quarter.


I think it is a careful balance between realistic goals that can be publicly achieved/surpassed but that are noteworthy enough to garner media attention to encourage further growth, enthusiasm, and fundraising.  It is a tough balance to strike, but I agree a timely and themed quarterly bomb would be best, but pull the ticker down once the realistic goal has been achieved or modify accordingly.

----------


## Jeremy

> I think it is a careful balance between realistic goals that can be publicly achieved/surpassed but that are noteworthy enough to garner media attention to encourage further growth, enthusiasm, and fundraising.  It is a tough balance to strike, but I agree a timely and themed quarterly bomb would be best, but pull the ticker down once the realistic goal has been achieved or modify accordingly.


Ron Paul 2012 was almost once a month starting in May:

Exploratory Committee Moneybomb on May 5, 2011: ~*$1m*
"The Revolution vs. RomneyCare: Round One" on June 5, 2011: *$1.1m*,
"Ready, Ames, Fire!" on July 19, 2011: *$0.5m*
Ron's Birthday Moneybomb on August 20, 2011: *$1.8m*
Constitution Day Moneybomb and "End of Quarter Push" on September 17 - 22+, 2011: ~*$1m* (not entirely sure on this total)
"Black This Out Moneybomb" on October 19, 2011 - *$2.8m* over 3 days
"Tea Party Moneybomb (2011)" on December 16, 2011 - ~*$4m* over 2 days

----------


## afwjam

Did we raise more in 2008 then in 2012? Hell we did like 10 million in like a month back then. Miss that grassroots whirlwind.

----------


## Jeremy

> Did we raise more in 2008 then in 2012? Hell we did like 10 million in like a month back then. Miss that grassroots whirlwind.


That was all towards the end of the campaign.  I don't think much was raised before October 2007, but I don't know because that was 2 months before my time.

----------


## orenbus

> That was all towards the end of the campaign.  I don't think much was raised before October 2007, but I don't know because that was 2 months before my time.


I don't remember any coordinated online fundraising effort happening before October 07' organized by the grassroots, most of us were just playing catch up trying to figure out how everything worked and what our individual roles were going to be at the time. At one point in July the campaign did ask for donations on their site for more office room and of course they had a basic donate form and in August the campaign requested funds for radio and tv spots in Iowa on their site, which I think there were discussions on forum about if I remember correctly. Our main focus were on things for example like; meetups, rallies, sign-waves, iowa straw poll, local and other states straw polls, what open primary states were closing - registration deadlines, getting Ron's name on the ballot in different states, how to become delegates, getting Ron just any type of exposure in the media and having to deal with issues like this;




Edit: Looking back it does look like in August there was a statue of liberty ticker on the official page asking for 4 Million by the end of the quarter.
http://web.archive.org/web/200708082...npaul2008.com/

BTW here's something interesting totally had forgotten about**:
http://web.archive.org/web/200708291...npaul2008.com/

There was also a constitution week fundraiser Sept 17-21
http://web.archive.org/web/200709190...npaul2008.com/

Oh and I remember this Sept 29th/30th

I think that was the first time I ever saw Rand Paul.




> Message from Ron Paul: Let's Do It! (9/27/07)
> 
> Frankly, I’m floored.  And very, very grateful.  Our $500,000 online fundraising goal for the end of the quarter was reached so fast it took my breath away.  But we can't stop now.  So I am raising the bar to $1 million by midnight, September 30th.  I am so grateful for all you have done. 
> ...


The 1 million target was reached.




> Miss that grassroots whirlwind.


It was a extremely enthusiastic time back then.

----------


## afwjam

I guess it's over, they took the ticker down.

----------


## RDM

> I guess it's over, they took the ticker down.


I have not reset my phone browser and still have active ticker. Currently: 2,061,040.17

----------


## ross11988

It's safe to assume that the campaign will raise at least $300,000 a week. Not sure how that compares.

----------


## philipped

I saw it hit up to as high as $2,070,000.00.

----------


## adelina

2.145m now

----------


## Uriah

Ticker is up for me.^^^

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

"total_donors":"32971","total_amount":"2145956  .49"

https://www.randpaul.com/ticker.php

----------


## kbs021

Whoa approaching 215,000,000! That's almost 75 grand more than when we went to sleep. I think we could get 2.5 million in a few days. I wonder what their plan is with the ticker being back up.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Whoa approaching 215,000,000! That's almost 75 grand more than when we went to sleep. I think we could get 2.5 million in a few days. I wonder what their plan is with the ticker being back up.


If we were approaching 215,000,000 it would be time to stop donating.  That's enough to get anyone through any primary.

----------


## kbs021

Sorry lol 2,150,000

----------


## adelina

2.18m!

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> 2.18m!


Any idea why it's going up so fast?  I'm thinking that they might be adding store donations.  Makes no sense why all of the sudden it's moving so fast again.

----------


## adelina

> Any idea why it's going up so fast?  I'm thinking that they might be adding store donations.  Makes no sense why all of the sudden it's moving so fast again.


I'm not sure but I don't think it's the store donations. 
"total_donors":"32971","total_amount":"2145956  .49"
total_donors":"33006","total_amount":"2181731.15

35 people donated a total of $35,774.66.

----------


## Uriah

That's an average donation of $66.10.

----------


## CPUd

some type of adjustment...

----------


## kbs021

Just hit 2.2 million. We are still pulling in decent money. Slow and steady.

----------


## philipped

> Just hit 2.2 million. We are still pulling in decent money. Slow and steady.


They should let it ride till the next FEC filing, People wanna talk about transparency and all LOL.

----------


## fr33

I finally got the email saying they processed my order from the store. They need to work on some things. The link they give you to log in to the store is a dead link because it leads to email.randpaul.com rather than store.randpaul.com. Also they gave me a tracking number that doesn't seem to work with the USPS system. I hope I get my $#@!

----------


## CPUd

Unless you have the ultra priority registered certified insured mail, USPS tracking does not really give you anything useful.

----------


## fr33

> Unless you have the ultra priority registered certified insured mail, USPS tracking does not really give you anything useful.


No not useful as far as accurately tracking but 99.9% of places I order stuff from, when they give me a # the USPS at least recognizes it.

----------


## fr33

Oh... So... I tried the tracking number over at UPS rather than USPS and UPS has a file on it. 

The email said:


Shipped By
United States Postal Service 


These are just some things to fix. I figure Rand's people are just as likely, maybe even more likely, to see this here than in the thousands of emails they get.

----------


## sharkcity

What happened to ticker? It was over 2.2 mil when I started having computer issues. Did they take it down? I think they should leave it up. Maybe not on front page but on donate page.. Go Rand Go!!

----------


## CPUd

> What happened to ticker? It was over 2.2 mil when I started having computer issues. Did they take it down? I think they should leave it up. Maybe not on front page but on donate page.. Go Rand Go!!


You can see the latest at http://randpaul.com/ticker.php

----------

